# Đăng ký MyPoint ngay - Nhận 200.000 đồng liền tay



## anhtrang126598 (10 Tháng mười một 2021)

TẢI ỨNG DỤNG HAY – NHẬN NGAY ƯU ĐÃI
Nóng bỏng tay, MobiFone tặng gói quà trị giá 200.000đ cho thuê bao lần đầu tải và đăng nhập thành công ứng dụng MyPoint.







Rinh ngay 200.000 đồng (bao gồm 20.000 điểm MyPoint và gói voucher/coupon) về tay chỉ với 02 bước đơn giản dưới đây:


Bước 1: Tải và cài đặt app MyPoint tại đây: https://bit.ly/3ip0M8K
Bước 2: Đăng ký thành viên MyPoint bằng SĐT.
Chương trình áp dụng cho thuê bao lần đầu tải và đăng nhập thành công ứng dụng MyPoint từ ngày 01/11/2021 đến hết ngày 31/12/2021.



Ngoài nhận ưu đãi trên, thuê bao đăng ký sử dụng ứng dụng còn tận hưởng vô vàn quyền lợi đặc biệt từ MyPoint - Ứng dụng chăm sóc khách hàng bằng điểm thưởng dùng chung dành cho thuê bao của tất cả các nhà mạng, nơi người dùng được tích và sử dụng một loại điểm duy nhất khi tiêu dùng tại hệ thống các cửa hàng trong cộng đồng.

Nhanh tay tải app để nhận ngay hàng ngàn ưu đãi và tiện ích hấp dẫn!

Chi tiết xin vui lòng truy cập website app.mypoint.com.vn/ hoặc liên hệ tổng đài 9090, để được hỗ trợ.


----------



## hoalacai (11 Tháng mười một 2021)

Bà con tham gia là TB lần đầu tải và đăng nhập thành công ứng dụng MyPoint.


----------



## hoamaybay (11 Tháng mười một 2021)

Các bạn lưu ý là thiết bị di động sử dụng để cài đặt ứng dụng chưa từng đăng nhập ứng dụng MyPoint trước ngày diễn ra CTKM này.


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

Có bác nào biết MyPoint là dịch vụ gì ko ạ


----------



## Chu Đệ (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

MyPoint là DV tích điểm chung cho sản phẩm, DV của MobiFone và các DN khác tại nhiều lĩnh vực như bán lẻ, tiêu dùng, ẩm thực, vận tải, du lịch, khách sạn,… và sử dụng điểm để nhận các ưu đãi nhé bác​


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

Vậy bác có biết đối tượng nào mới được tham gia khuyến mãi này ko vậy ? thông tin em với


----------



## Chu Đệ (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

KH là các TB trả trước, trả sau đang hoạt động 02 chiều ,lần đầu tải và đăng nhập thành công ứng dụng MyPoint và Thiết bị di động sử dụng để cài đặt ứng dụng chưa từng đăng nhập ứng dụng MyPoint trước ngày diễn ra CTKM này nhé


----------

